

Very simple (extensible) jQuery sharing buttons boilerplate for developers - a_alakkad
https://github.com/AAlakkad/jQuery-Smpl-Share

======
ftfish
Am I missing something? I don't see how jQuery is necessary for something like
this (maybe if it was at least showing number of shares/likes).

Sorry for the shameless plug, but if anyone finds this useful, you should
check out
[https://github.com/fourtonfish/SimpleSharingButtons](https://github.com/fourtonfish/SimpleSharingButtons)

This links to a template (no JavaScript, just simple HTML) you can download
and use (and of course extend with your fancy JavaScript library of choice),
but there is also a link to a very easy to use generator, so you can just plug
in a link to your content, choose from a few styles of buttons (for now it's
using images, I am planning on adding an option to choose an icon font, most
likely Font Awesome).

I also wrote a rather extensive blog post (link on the generator's page) which
shows how to create sharing links for even more websites that the generator
doesn't support (missing icons/images).

